# Daiwa Exceler Plus 3000e



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

Guys and girls - i have the above spinning reel, some pics of the reel itself and the bearings. Anycase - i can feel some of the bearings are done, they`re starting to "grind". I need to get them replaced but don't know where to start. What kind of bearings?

I cant even find a schematic so i can order them on line ;-(

Also, these guys claim the reel has 7BB - i stripped the entire reel and it only has 3 ............. so. 

Any assistance would be appreciated. Would be easy enough to purchase new reels, but reels are expensive ;-)


----------



## GeeTee (Aug 8, 2014)

The two bigger bearings are done, getting stuck and grinding when i try and turn them.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

There is a bearing in the line guide roller and the anti reverse bearing makes five.You take the shields off and clean them with brake cleaner.


----------



## mley1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Here is a schematic from Alan Tani's site. It's not exactly the same as yours, but might be close enough to help.
http://schematics.planetseafishing....xceler-series/daiwa-spinning-exceler-4000.pdf

There is lots of information on reel repair and maintenance on Alan Tani's site. Go here for spinning reels:
http://alantani.com/index.php?board=32.0

They also have sections for all the major reels, and lots of reels I never even heard of. It's a fantastic site to get info, and tutorials for reel repair and maintenance.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Tani has a great site but he mainly works on conventional reels. Alan Hawk is a spinning reel specialist check out his site or call me and i have the bearings you need I'm an authorize Boca bearing dealer and stock most bearing sizes


----------

